# getting into pressurized co2



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

well after some thought i have decided to go pressurized since i am lazy and dont like mixing the diy every month actually less than a month but have some questions before i spend the bucks.

i have read almost all the threads found in a search for pressurized, co2 and regulators but still have some questions. i have kinda found all of what i plan on purchasing but wanted to know what everyone thought about the parts and any feedback from users.

what i am looking at right now is the kit offered from aquariumplants.com hereCOMPLETE ULTIMATE Co2 SYSTEM (best of the best)($500+ VALUE ! )

this is what it consist of

*SYSTEM CONSISTS OF:
-Regulator (AQUARIUMPLANTS.com's own) 
-Milwaukee monitor/controller (SMS122): 
-Reactor 200 (with Rio pump): 
-10' Co2 resistant tubing: 
-Heavy duty 3 prong (grounded) timer: 
-1 bottle 4.01 calibration solution: 
-1 bottle 7.01 calibration solution: *

i am mainly intrested in the regulator and would like to know of any problems or if its a good item.

this is for a 20 gallon high that is somewhat heavily planted or at least it will be and ~4.8wpg for about 8hrs a day. dosing seachem products per dosage chart provided by seachem. right now im getting about 24ppm from my diy but i would still like to go pressurized.

also, i have one of these 8spiral and nano diffuser from aquaticmagic that i would like to use instead of the reactor provided since im a bit limited on space and the reactor looks as though it mounts insided the tank. anyone have one of these diffusers? what do yall think about it? i tried it on my diy but it didnt build enough pressure to fizzle.

approximately how long would a 2.5lb bottle last on my tank?

thanks for any help or input.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

To save you some money here's what I suggest

Azoo regulator(very cheap on drsfosterandsmith now)
Bubble counter(which you can diy or buy)
Plastic check valve
Tubing
Glass diffuser


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

The aquariumplants "the best" regulator is a solid regulator from what I can tell from people's experiences with it, and the fact that it each inhouse built regulator is tested before it goes out. So I doubt you'll have any issues with it. I personally would save your money, and just get the regulator only.

The pH controller serves nearly the same purpose as a CO2 Solenoid on a timer. Unless you are raising sensitive fish then you won't need this luxury controller.

The nano diffusers work well with pressurized so no need for the Reactor 200 and pump junking up aquarium space. I have several of these diffusers and they work very well for my 10-30 gallon tanks.

If you put a 2.5 lb cylinder on a solenoid to turn off at night it can last you a good 6+ months @ about 2 bubbles per second. My 2lb is running at that rate with a glass diffuser and off at night for nearly 7 months now.

As for the tubing, I use regular clear vinyl airline tubing about 3 feet long.

*So to Sum you'll need the following:*
The Best Regulator is good.
Nano Glass diffuser is good.
2.5 lb will last 6+ on a timer.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks for the input!

after some more searching i found that the "best" regulator might not actually be the best. but i did find rex's custom regulators which seem to be more tailor made and supposedly better quality than off the shelf offered ones.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, think i have found my setup.

aquariumplant.com best regulator
tubing
2.5lb tank
8spiral diffuser(which i already have)
timer

which comes to about $200 or so.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> To save you some money here's what I suggest
> 
> Azoo regulator(very cheap on drsfosterandsmith now)
> Bubble counter(which you can diy or buy)
> ...


Plastic check valve is a very bad idea. They break down quite quickly.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello,

I purchased the basic setup from Aquariumplant.com back in January of this year and have been using it ever since. I am very happy with the unit.

I purchased their own 'Best Regulator' w/ needle valve and solenoid and run it on the timer with my lights.

A very helpful person at Aquariumplants talked me thru the initial hook up by phone. (Yeah, I got a live person on my first try!) After using it for a few days I couldn't get a small, tiny dripping from the bubble counter to stop. I had a new bubblecounter at my doorstep the next week. I've found they are very helpful and do stand by their product.

However, I did purchase the reactor w/ pump and while it worked and functioned quite well I found I was certainly annoyed by the space it took up in my tank. In just a 20 gallon I think the space used will definately be a negative. I'd definately skip this item. I've now switched to just bubbling the Co2 into the intake on my Rena XP filter and this is working great for me.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> 2.5lb tank


I would never buy such a small C02 tank. I would not buy anything smaller than a ten pound. Have you found a place that will fill it? Most places prefer to do a swap for one they already have filled instead of actually filling your tank, and most places rarely have anything smaller than a 10 pound, 5 pound if you are lucky.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> I would never buy such a small C02 tank. I would not buy anything smaller than a ten pound. Have you found a place that will fill it? Most places prefer to do a swap for one they already have filled instead of actually filling your tank, and most places rarely have anything smaller than a 10 pound, 5 pound if you are lucky.


there's a really nice lfs close by that does a lot of high end stuff from fish to plants and they carry a lot of co2 stuff and actually fill there as well. is there any down side to having a small tank other than cost and length of use? i would really like to have the tank under in my stand instead of having it sitting on the side but if i have to then it will go outside. just trying to keep the clutter to a minimal. the stand was made by me awhile back and it holds two tanks somewhat on top of each other so the cabinent space was limited to keep from having the top tank too high up.


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

The aquariumplants.com regulator is a solid unit; I bought one myself a few months ago and have really enjoyed it. I got the kit with solenoid and bubble counter and it's all working well. The only thing I don't like is that the needle valve knob is tiny and stiff at first, so you have to use pliars to get it open. But it will gradually loosen up. Overall, it's a good unit and their customer service is very good.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

how long was everyone's wait time for shipping from time of order to front door?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Its been a while since I ordered from aquariumplants, but it was under 7 days from the time I placed my order and shipped to the door.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.....



Anyone have any comment on the 2.5lb tank? Is there any downside to it other then it being smaller? Any problems performance wise?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I have a 2lb tank, no problems besides the fact that it's smaller and can't hold as much CO2. But, my local place refills it for the same price ($13) as a 5# if they didn't refill it that would be a problem, since they say I'm one of the only people who have under 5# cylinders that they see.









My current 2# is has lasted me over 6+ months a solenoid with 2-3 bps.

Since it costs about the same to refill as a larger tank, it just makes more sense time wise and money wise to get a bigger size tank if you can.

-John N.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

does the 2lb not hold itself up? look like its resting on the tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It's actually just the angle of the picture. It's sitting upright on it's own. 

However, you're right it is a little unsteady and can be easily knocked over if there was a sudden violent shake. My cylinder is very slender as you can see, and the top with the attached regulator makes it top heavy and slightly unbalanced. Other 2.5 # cylinders are thicker in diameter and will probably be more stable than mine which is about 3-4 inches in diameter.

I guess I should invest in some velcro straps to tie it down, or place it on the ground for safety purposes. But for the most part, it's steady, and for me it hasn't knocked over once. 

-John N.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

I purchased "The Best" CO2 Regulator from Aquariumplants.com and I am very pleased with it. I had orginally purchased the Milwaukee all in one and had problems with it from day one, then my husband ended up blowing out the pressure guage on the system. I could still run it but couldn't regulate the pressure, so after having to mess around with on a daily basis, my husband broke down and bought me the one they call "The Best". I love it, I set it up on my tank and it runs like a charm.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i saw a lot comments about some problem of Milwaukee, but some said its much better than JBJ


----------

